# what will Kitten look like?



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not sure which section to post this. 
I'm curious, at what age will you see if a cat will have long hair or short hair?
example the Mom was a russian blue cat and the Dad was a black Persian cat. 
Some kittens came out all gray, and some came out all white. 
how will you know if that kitten will look like dad or look like mom?
at what age will you know if its gonna get the ling hair of the persian, or short hair trait from the Russian blue?


----------



## akane (Jul 4, 2011)

Our current kitten is the first long hair I've had and I could tell when I got her at 2 weeks for bottlefeeding.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks  I'm curious if this kitten will end up with hair like a persians or a ruasian blue


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hard to say now, I would wait a few weeks. She (or he) may grow out of those tabby stripes but I doubt it will have really long hair. You will know much more when it is a month or 6 weeks old.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

When I was a child we had a cat that was supposed to be full Persian, only there was a little accident somewhere along the line  and he was a shorthair, with the thick Persian undercoat so his hair stood up a bit and he looked very fluffy, but not longhaired. Wonderful cat. Still loved and missed after more than half a century. With a mixed breed it's really fun to see how they turn out.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks  I like the blue color of a russian blue, but i'd prefer short haired cat so i can comb them once a week . I used to have a Persian and its hard to maintain their long fur.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Well it sounds like to me that there was an "accidental" breeding in there somewhere. Not possible to have a white cat when parents are black and blue. One of the parents would have to be white.....so momacat snuck out somewhere and found another boy. Yes, it is possible for a litter to be sired by different males.

As to length of coat...in the photos the kitten looks about 4-5 weeks old. He does look fluffy, but may have a medium longhair coat, but it is hard to tell at this age, and you should have a better idea when he's a few months old.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks  so
Most likely the there's another cat involved for this


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, somebody's been "two-timing".


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

lol  I think the seller might have mis declared the dad.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

The gene for long hair is recessive, so if one parent is carrying two short hair genes, the kitten will be short haired.


----------



## squid01 (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks  So most likely if a parent is short haired. offsrping will take after the short haired parent ?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Another thing to consider is, it's possible for kittens in the same litter to have different fathers, if the mother had more than one tom courting her when she was in heat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Two shorthair cats may be carrying longhair gene recessively, so those two could produce a longhair kitten. In the case of a shorthair bred to a longhair, all kittens could be shorthair or may be one that is longhair. but shorthair kittens would now have the longhair gene to produce a longhair kitten. Shorhairs that have _never had a longhair cat in their family tree, _will produce only shorthair kittens, since the shorthair gene is dominant to the longhair gene. It's impossible to tell just by looking at a shorthair cat to tell whether it is carrying the longhair gene or not.


----------

